# Safe Dog Treats, products?? Is there a website with a list?



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm wondering if there is a "magic place" that rates products other than dog food. I buy only made in US, with only US ingredient sources :kev:, but this information is hard to come by. I've been looking for the safest dental products for my little Shadow! Thank you if you can help with any suggestions!:Cry:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2018/08/12/pet-dental-health.aspx


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is one I like for Molly https://platopettreats.com/product/turkey-pumpkin/


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks, Dave! 
I wish that companies had to be more transparent about the manufacturing of their pet products. I am brushing Shadow's teeth daily, not sure if I am doing the best of jobs. It will take time for him and I to get better at this. I've been looking at rubber dental toys were you squeeze the toothpaste inside and they chew to get it out. Sadly, I "think" they are all made in China and probably best to avoid. I've looked at 100's.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Hopefully someone will come up with an online pet treat review. 

Meanwhile, i wanted to let you know that Zumba’s teeth are all white again (her back teeth had orange plaque in it I couldn’t remove with regular brushing). The vet recommended dog bones (I ask the butcher to give me a package of small ones). She gets one a week, and also gets Crumps’ Naturals Plaque Busters. This treat, made in Canada, is made from only sweet potato, oyster shell fine ground, dried citrus pulp and coconut oil. There is a bacon flavor option also, that has that added. There are no additives, preservatives or colors added. I found that if I give Zumba the whole stick, she poops really large. So I break one the into three pieces and she gets that sometime during the week. She usually devours them pretty fast though.

I did research the Crumps’ before I started giving it to her, but if anyone knows of anything I should be aware of with this product, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Those sounds great! We ordered some today! I'm sure he will love them. He is not a fussy eater at all. It's all me! I am the crazy Hav lady!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> Hopefully someone will come up with an online pet treat review.
> 
> Meanwhile, i wanted to let you know that Zumba's teeth are all white again (her back teeth had orange plaque in it I couldn't remove with regular brushing). The vet recommended dog bones (I ask the butcher to give me a package of small ones). She gets one a week, and also gets Crumps' Naturals Plaque Busters. This treat, made in Canada, is made from only sweet potato, oyster shell fine ground, dried citrus pulp and coconut oil. There is a bacon flavor option also, that has that added. There are no additives, preservatives or colors added. I found that if I give Zumba the whole stick, she poops really large. So I break one the into three pieces and she gets that sometime during the week. She usually devours them pretty fast though.
> 
> I did research the Crumps' before I started giving it to her, but if anyone knows of anything I should be aware of with this product, please feel free to let me know.


What type of bones does a Butcher cut for Dog Bones? What about Moose Antlers? Patti loves naming on the bone marrow of antlers. I've never heard of people brushing the dogs teeth. Daily brushing?


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Lots of people with toy/small dogs brush their teeth daily since the smaller mouths can mean more dental problems like crowding. You have to use dog toothpaste because it is meant to be swallowed and the ingredients in human toothpaste are harmful to dogs(I think). CET is one brand. There are also toothbrushes just for dogs as well as finger brushes. 
My previous dog used to jump up into a chair at the table and wait for his morning dental. We started young and he was a very eager to please dog. 
With my Hav, we are just getting started with teeth brushing. He likes to lick the polish from my finger. I use my finger to apply the polish on his teeth, then I gently use the moistened brush. He is getting much better about me doing it after 2 weeks. 
I would like to know what bones to ask for exactly. And how to give them. This is a new idea for me.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Generally I brush a few times a week but there are times when entire weeks fly by without a brushing. Last week he was at the sitter every day because of school events, year end recitals, etc. and not only did I forget to brush his teeth, the sitter tends to keep him in his harness so he’s full of mats (I love the sitter, I think maybe I need to get a simpler harness for when he visits her). I have a lot of pet care ahead of me this week! 

I can tell a difference in his teeth when I don’t give chews like bully sticks as often. I think if I brushed every day it might not make such a big difference. I haven’t used traditional dental chews because of the risk of obstruction. 

I did find it ridiculous that dog toothbrushes are twice as expensive as human toothbrushes, but then I delegated a more expensive human toothbrush because I couldn’t find my dog’s toothbrush (compact ultra soft!) and it was chewed up in about a minute. One of my kids mistook a cleaning brush for a bundt cake pan as a toothbrush - that was fun!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Mikki said:


> What type of bones does a Butcher cut for Dog Bones? What about Moose Antlers? Patti loves naming on the bone marrow of antlers. I've never heard of people brushing the dogs teeth. Daily brushing?


On the packet it says "Bulk Beef Sliced Marrow Bones Previously Frozen". When i first started giving it to Zumba, I would cut off all the extra meat and fat that I could from the bone. Also, I'd take the bone away after an hour and make her wait till the next day. i didn't want her eating all the marrow at once. I had read it could all be too rich for her and that what was recommended to do. After 4 or 5 times, i started leaving the remaining meat and fat on and just let her have the bone without taking it away. She's had no digestive issues with the bones. By the way - A packet of 6 of those bones were $2.56.

I've never given her antlers. . . .


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Generally I brush a few times a week but there are times when entire weeks fly by without a brushing. Last week he was at the sitter every day because of school events, year end recitals, etc. and not only did I forget to brush his teeth, the sitter tends to keep him in his harness so he's full of mats (I love the sitter, I think maybe I need to get a simpler harness for when he visits her). I have a lot of pet care ahead of me this week!
> 
> I can tell a difference in his teeth when I don't give chews like bully sticks as often. I think if I brushed every day it might not make such a big difference. I haven't used traditional dental chews because of the risk of obstruction.
> 
> I did find it ridiculous that dog toothbrushes are twice as expensive as human toothbrushes, but then I delegated a more expensive human toothbrush because I couldn't find my dog's toothbrush (compact ultra soft!) and it was chewed up in about a minute. One of my kids mistook a cleaning brush for a bundt cake pan as a toothbrush - that was fun!


When I picked up Zumba, she came with her very own toothbrush - - the Radius Totz Plus. They were great, so I looked them up on Amazon and bought a bunch more. The are actually a child's toothbrush. Works great on Zumba's mouth. I believe you can also get them at Walmart.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I recommend enzymatic cleaners for all dogs but I know Kati's teeth are clean because of her chewing. She gets antlers and nylabones (Lollipop couldn't have antlers). She is seven and has one tooth that is developing some tartar. No rawhide or any 'gummy' treats. I would give her bones but I never got into the habit. No dental chews though. Even If they help (which as a groomer I see no statistical evidence they do) they are not the equivalent of a brushing. If your dog won't tolerate the actual brushing with a toothbrush, then the use of an enzymatic cleaner is twice as important. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

He loves his new bacon flavored chews that were recommended! Reading through old threads, I see that obstruction and choking can be a big problem. He really wolfs them down. Not that much chewing.
He is liking the new CET brush that has arrived. Much better than the finger brushes I had. We are making progress on the brushing.
I regret a couple of things - that I had gotten his teeth cleaned when I got him at 10 months(rehomed by the breeder). His teeth looked dirty then and she took him to have some retained puppy teeth removed. We would have started with a fresh slate then. The vet put him under to have the puppy teeth out.
I also should have been trying harder with the brushing. He was so wild though that I gave up!
Has anyone tried the ultrasonic cleaner thing? Someone mentioned it in an old thread.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> On the packet it says "Bulk Beef Sliced Marrow Bones Previously Frozen". When i first started giving it to Zumba, I would cut off all the extra meat and fat that I could from the bone. Also, I'd take the bone away after an hour and make her wait till the next day. i didn't want her eating all the marrow at once. I had read it could all be too rich for her and that what was recommended to do. After 4 or 5 times, i started leaving the remaining meat and fat on and just let her have the bone without taking it away. She's had no digestive issues with the bones. By the way - A packet of 6 of those bones were $2.56.
> 
> I've never given her antlers. . . .


Where did you buy these "Marrow Bones Previously Frozen." $2.56 is super cheap. Didn't see any in that price range Amazon. Good idea. What about buying bones from a local Butcher?

Patti LOVES!! the antlers. She and the Golden-doodle with lay together each chewing on antlers. So Cute!! I have small split and large unsplit antlers. I buy more now and then because there's something about new antlers that are more interesting. While marrow is gnawed down there's still plenty to to chew on for a long! time. Antlers are VERY! expensive if you buy them from PetCo. Less expensive on Amazon. Patti's teeth are nice and white.


----------

